# question about wcg



## Phxprovost (Jan 14, 2010)

just reinstalled wcg after my forced break and noticed that i am the proud new owner of a bunch of gif and png images.....lol why is it downloading images in masses? 
a sample:


----------



## hat (Jan 14, 2010)

I never really questioned it, but I assumed they were for the animations when you click on "show graphics"


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks like the date/hours is wrong on your computer ?


----------



## hat (Jan 14, 2010)

No, they're correct. We go month/day/year, most other countries go day/month/year


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 14, 2010)

lol my mistake I think I'm tired sorry


----------



## Phxprovost (Jan 14, 2010)

hat said:


> I never really questioned it, but I assumed they were for the animations when you click on "show graphics"



mehh thats what i figured


----------

